# Via Nirone 7 v 928 Carbon



## lacina (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm looking for a first road bike, and am considering the C2C Via Nirone 7 and the C2C 928 Carbon. The Via Nirone 7 with the Shimano 105 mix components is $1500. The 928 Carbon with 105 mix is $2200.00. Is the carbon worth the extra $700? I've heard stories of aluminum beating you up on long rides on rough roads, but Bianchi's web site says the carbon fork, seat stays and yada yada eliminate that problem. I'm not a young guy anymore, so if there is a real difference in comfort and wear and tear on the body, the additional cost would be worth it. Any help will be appreciated. 

For another $150 the Via Nirone could be upgraded to some Ultegra components, and as an added bonus that model has a Celeste paint job.

Thanks.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Your first road bike will beat you up no matter what its made of ... and before long you will be looking around for a new ride specially if you hang around here so I suggest buying the cheaper one and leaving yourself room to upgrade after you have put in a few miles and read a few posts & reviews on here.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

For the extra $700 I would go with the 928 frame. You'll get carbon which is lighter and easier on the body and, in the unlikely event you lose interest in riding, you're going to have a much easier time selling a used high-end all-carbon frame like the 928 than the Nirone frame. Shimano 105 is perfectly fine for you. And I wouldn't even think about the color.

My first road bike was a Bianchi Giro with Shimano 105 groupset for $1,500 (sound familiar)? Nine months later I was addicted to the road and I bought a $5,000 high-end racing bike with Campy Record. I still have my entry-level Bianchi, but I sure wish I would have spent a little more and bought a nicer frame that I could have kept using today with upgraded components. Instead, that entry-level frame rides like ... an entry-level frame; very noodly and not exciting to ride. I'm going to get relatively little for it on eBay so it's not worth selling, yet I really don't ride it. 

If I were you I would be salivating at the opportunity to ride the 928 for only $700 more.

Good luck.


----------

